# локализация.. итп.

## 2fresh

я вот подумал, почему такие траблы с этой самой локализацией.

намучался с ней. если установки локали, настройки консоли не вызывает вопросов, то иксы.. просто убывают.

берем руководсвто по русской локализации, из десяти источников(одно и тоже, типа.. в разной интерпретации) и нифига. нифига не работает. начинаешь ковыряться разбираться, и какими то нелепыми действями то тут русский буквы пояаляются, то здесь.

НЕУЖЕЛИ НЕТ НОРМАЛЬНОГО РАСПИССАНОГО МАНА ПО РУССКОЙ ЛОКАЛИЗАЦИИ, РАБОТЕ ШРИФТОВ итп, хоть для дженту, хоть для слаки... чтоб было все четко расписано??? это для того то, это для этого, это работает так то.., это эдак то. 

... а то делайте так. а так и не работает. приходиться читать форум, где кстати, одни и теже проблемы решаются десяти способами.

в итоге, поставил из третьего стейджа дженту, иксы, флуксбокс. не работает переключение расскалдки, хотя xkb в конфиге прописан. просто не переключается и все.

не работает скроллинг в firebird'е,mozill'е итп.

кто  поможет, ответит?

----------

## Urs

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/ru/guide-localization.xml

?

У меня никаких проблем с локализацией небыло, даже в Х'ах...

Правда, я уже не помню чего я читал по этому поводу  :Smile: 

В общем - не бойся, мы тебе поможем  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> не работает переключение расскалдки, хотя xkb в конфиге прописан. просто не переключается и все.
> 
> 

 

Ну и как у тебя оно прописано?

----------

## 2fresh

Да я и не боюсь  :Wink: 

Сделал, как и написано по этой ссылке и нифига. Пересобирал fontconfig - аналогично. Просто хотелось бы разобраться с этими фонтами, локализацие.

На счет xkb, опять же прописал как в документе по ссылке:

```

Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

Option "XkbLayout"  "ru"

Option "XkbVariant" "winkeys"

Option "XkbOptions" "grp:caps_toggle,grp_led:caps"

```

и так пробовал

```

Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

Option "XkbLayout"  "us,ru(winkeys)"

Option "XkbOptions" "grp:caps_toggle,grp_led:caps"

```

и нифига...

----------

## Urs

Выдержки из моего XF86Config  :Smile: 

клавиатура:

```

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "keyboard"

        Option      "XkbRules" "xfree86"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc104"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "us+inet(acpi),ru"

        Option      "XkbOptions" "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"

        Option      "XkbVariant" ",winkeys"

EndSection

```

"+inet(acpi)" это чтобы кнопки 'power', 'sleep' и 'wake' в X'ах работали.

мышка:

```

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

        #Option     "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/psaux"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

```

я пользуюсь psaux, т.к. у меня есть USE="-gpm", т.е. в консоли мне мышка не нужна (я там редко бываю)

----------

## 2fresh

такс, мыша заработала...

но вот клава, никак переключаться не хочет.

в чем траблы могут быть?

----------

## chiko

 *Quote:*   

> Section "Files"
> 
>      FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic/" 
> 
> # Поставь ^ЭТУ^ строку первой - хороший тон.
> ...

 

# Вот моя клава (выдержка):

 *Quote:*   

> Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"
> 
>        Option "XkbModel"   "pc102"
> 
>        Option "XkbLayout"  "us,ru"
> ...

 

а вот по этой УРЛе сходи обязательно:

http://www.linux.org.ru/view-message.jsp?msgid=452017

мотай в середину - там чувак описывает что да как, если иксы собирал из сорцов - то *.exe уже есть у тя в /usr/portage/distfiles

и не надо орать, что ЛОР - отстой, сам знаю.

Из консольных фонтов бери UniCyr-8x16, из иксовых хорошо смотрится Tahoma (но курсив не очень)

И сперва делай # cp file file.ORIG - а потом правь.

Короче если не затупишь - сделаешь себе русификацию за три минуты (без преувеличений), локаль у меня:

 *Quote:*   

> chiko@grayhat chiko $ locale
> 
> LANG=ru_RU.KOI8-R
> 
> LC_CTYPE="ru_RU.KOI8-R"
> ...

 , у рута POSIX. Лучше день потерять - потом за час долететь :)

Кури доки и сделаешь русификацию за ТРИ минуты, как я :)

Флукс - отличный выбор! Советую http://www.fluxmod.dk/news.php - хорошие темы. Заглядывай в ~/.fluxbox/styles/stylename - правь фонты-by-default. Поставь aterm (отдаю предпочтение, не пинать) и делай его прозрачным:

 *Quote:*   

> chiko@grayhat styles $ cat ~/.Xdefaults
> 
> aterm*cursorColor: blue
> 
> aterm*colorMode: true
> ...

 

Последняя строка говорит о том, что я уже сделал # emerge golden-xcursors

Восклицательный знак (типа комментарий) перед строкой !aterm*font:ТУТ_ПИШИ_СВОЙ

поставил для того, чтоб не было у тебя ругани на отсутствие фонта :)

Удачи!

----------

## Urs

 *2fresh wrote:*   

> но вот клава, никак переключаться не хочет.в чем траблы могут быть?

 

И как ты так умудрился...  :Smile: 

Ну посмотри на

```

man setxkbmap

```

этой программкой можно на ходу менять настройки xkb, в том числе и раскладку.

----------

## azalio

Случем в KDE не запущен переключатель раскладки ???

У меня точно такие же траблы были - решилось, когда я его вырубил.

И вообще, сходи по ссылке 

http://www.linuxshop.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5907&highlight=

Там это подробно обсуждалось....

----------

## 2fresh

О! Спасибо всем(особенно, chiko, не поленился  :Wink:  ). Тока я еще не опробовал... полученную информацию на деле. Машины под рукой нет. 

 :Wink: 

За ссылки спасибо, тока я вот еще хочу с шрифтами разобраться и решил теории почитать, нашел к примеру вот это:

http://altlinux.ru/index.php?module=articles&action=show&artid=15

На счет xkb, предпологаю что, где то что-то не включено, так что конфиги показывать думаю не зачем, но все равно спасибо.

кстати, кто что думает про eterm? и кто какой вообще терминал предпочитает? и заодно, какие шрифты для терминала?

да, еще глупый такой вопрос, на скринах видел во флюксе докап с иконкой флюкса, где такой достать?

----------

## chiko

На ЛОРе видел скрин? То мой :)

Предпочитаю aterm (писал уже), фонт по-умолчанию устраивает. URL с флуксовыми темами давал уже, там же почитаешь краткий очерк о настройке idesk (# emerge idesk) если хош иконки во флуксе. Иконки зовутся Umicons - google в помощь или ищи на http:\\kde-look.org. Линк на пагу с 3Д-валлпаперами лежит в обсуждении моего скрина на ЛОРе :)

Скины к XMMS замечательно подходят от winamp 2.x.x (вали на winamp.com) и дёргай скины *.wsz , после клади в ~/.xmms/Skins. Короче сделай из своего флукса то, о чем мечтать не могут виндузятники и KDE-юзеры.

----------

## Rainbow goblin

У меня странная проблема с кодировками (я думаю). В общем,так: у меня многие поисковики отказываются искать строку запроса, набитую по-русски. Например, Яндекс, google. Хотя с Рамблером проблем нет. Впрочем, на английском Яндекс меня тоже не всегда воспринимает. Это и через Konqueror и через Mozilla и через Эпифани. Виснет, а потом пишет, что время ожидания истекло. Только на Интернет Эксплорер нормально реагирует (через cxoffice ставил).

   Я уже и кодировку по дефолту в ядре менял и на разных версиях ядер пробовал и локализацию выставил - проблема осталась.

   Посоветуйте что-нибудь, народ?  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

